# Reflex Training



## Deathtrap101 (Jan 22, 2003)

What are some good reflex and speed training excercises for your hands and feet that you could do on your own? or with a partner?

One excercise i did with one of my Sensei's, he had some kind of material im not sure what it was, but it was flimsy like paper but more like plastic. He would hold it out at about head level, we would get ready, he would drop it and you would try and punch it with your hand closest to your body before it passed, i thought it would be easy as hell, i must of missed the first three times(we would take one shot and move to the back of the line(though there were only 3 of us)). Then i would hit it off and on, not too long after i couldnt miss, it was awesome.

 For speed training i did the blow the candle out with your punch thing, thats tough....


----------



## sweeper (Jan 23, 2003)

get some small stones, pennies or pritty much anything about that size..  just like the paper, toss it up in the air and jab it out of the air, wait for it to come in line with your arm (don't shoot your arm up or down, it's as much timming as anything else). Once you can rugularly get one go to two, than three...  etc...

same thing in combinations and with other tech, and same thing only instead of striking it throw out a punch with  aloose hand, strike it with the palm and catch it..  make sure you use normal form, don't swat at it go in a line twards it.

With a freind go onto a racketball court (find a wall) face the wall with your freind behind you, have your freind throw a racketball at the wall so it will bounce twards you or near you, make sure he changes where he is throwing, you punch or kick it out of the air or if it's to fast just block it. move closer to the wall or drop back to adjust your level.

Also the first drill can work with a thrusting kick but most other kicks that sweep on an angle in effect "cheat" because it's much easyer to hit with those motions.


----------



## Arithon (Jan 24, 2003)

One i know of it to have a partner wearing a punching mit on one hand and with their other hand hanging by their side.  The moment they move their other hand hit the mit.  They can also move the mit ar the same time to make it harder.  Its a good way to train to attack pre-emptively.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a friend throw small objects at me while i block and punch them back at him. This works for training with weapons well also.


----------

